# Still for Distilled Water



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm surprised this hasn't come up yet, but does anybody have a still in their preps or considdering getting one. There are a couple of solar still threads, but I have been thinking about getting a good ole whiskey distilling still. What better way to purify water for drinking and if you electrical system is 12volt you would have battery water. I should think they would produce the safest drinking water.

I've been looking at them on Ebay and a nice one could be had for a couple hundred $s or look at their designs and build your own. You could also always make whiskey with it if you wanted.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a homemade still made from a old pressure cooker. Real simple lock the lid and the steam goes up through the hole in the middle. I have copper line coild for cooling the steam. It drips into whatever catch container you like best. I will dig it out and take a pic.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I do this with a parabolic reflector (mylar covered satellite dish) so that it uses no fuel


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I do have a still but I really never thought about using it to distill WATER.

I use it exclusively for making motor fuel, which is completely legal once the alcohol drips out and is spiked with something to render it "non drinkable".

Like md1911, I started out with a pressure cooker and used copper tubing taken from an old freezers Ice cube maker. It is a nifty little gadget.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

A 5 gallon Cornelious can makes a good one.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a nice copper one, over 20 gallon capacity and it will hold 20 gallons of liquid to heat. For strictly water you may want to rethink using a still for spirits. That or modify the head and condenser coil. For water you will want a large capacity coil and a head that will allow a lot of steam to escape. Also a much longer coil with a good flow of cold water or a very large tub/barrel of cold water to keep it in. It is going to get mighty hot trying to cool down that amount of liquid.

For spirits you are extracting 10% – 12% of the entire container, for water you want over 90% of it. Not saying it would not work, just would need to make modifications.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> A 5 gallon Cornelious can makes a good one.


Not sure what a Cornelious is,:scratch The only one I have any recolection of was part of a hydraulic system on a WWII Bomber that my childhood friends dad had taken and converted into a compressor for pumping scuba cylinders.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

A cornelious can is the 5 gallon stainless steal syrup cans that they used to use for fountain drink systems.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> A cornelious can is the 5 gallon stainless steal syrup cans that they used to use for fountain drink systems.


Where can one get these Cornelius Cans, assuming that they can still be obtained?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Brew stores, behind C stores and restaraunts, ebay.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the girls come with these but I'm not sure? :beercheer:

http://www.milehidistilling.com/complete-distillers/


----------

